# Any benifits using RO water in a freshwater tank?



## ukapstt77 (13 Apr 2011)

Hey Guys

I'm getting an RO unit to use on my SW tank. I was thinking would my freshwater tank benifit if I used the RO water in it?

Thanks


----------



## Radik (13 Apr 2011)

For some tetras like green neon's or Discus and other species thriving in soft water. Also some shrimps like Sulawesi will benefit from treated water as they are too fragile.


----------



## Fred Dulley (14 Apr 2011)

ukapstt77 said:
			
		

> Hey Guys
> 
> I'm getting an RO unit to use on my SW tank. I was thinking would my freshwater tank benifit if I used the RO water in it?
> 
> Thanks



Are they currently fine in just tap water? If so, why change anything?
Some soft water species may breed more readily but that's about it.


----------



## ukapstt77 (14 Apr 2011)

ok thx guys, I wont bother then


----------

